

Another YC Clone - Dream IT Ventures - theoutlander
http://www.dreamitventures.com/

======
epi0Bauqu
This has been posted before, when it first was announced in Jan and mentioned
in other posts: <http://searchyc.com/dreamit>

Since it was announced, I've seen Dreamit up close and personal, and have been
encouraged from what I've seen. The principals involved are experienced and
intelligent. And there are some promising companies in the first batch.

~~~
ca98am79
I agree - I saw the demos of all of the teams during the kickoff and there are
some really good ideas/groups. Josh Kopelman gave an inspiring speech.

------
mixmax
Don't people have any imagination?

I mean seriously, this is almost a complete ripoff. Can't they at the very
least try to expand a bit on the Y-combinator idea instead of just blatantly
ripping it off like that. Apparently it is harder to get a good idea of your
own than I thought.

~~~
hugh
Oh, I don't know about that. Many of the details seem different -- for
instance, instead of the partners trying to advise everybody at once they'll
assign you a "guru". They distinguish between "innovators" and "strategists"
as two types of people that they want applications from. They are less focused
on the "web app" field than YC seems to be.

------
aneesh
I know two of the companies in the first batch, and they're both exciting
ideas with smart founders. They differentiate themselves in some ways from the
YC model: they're broader in scope, focus less on "hackers", and get an MBA
student to work with each team.

------
daniel-cussen
Couldn't they at least anti-alias the graphics on the homepage?

------
thorax
Wish they had a better logo, might seem more legit.

~~~
paulgb
I don't know, it could be worse, like their partner's Comic Sans logo:
<http://www.midcoastcapital.com/>

------
grag
It seems that this differs from Y-combinator in that "innovators" and
"strategists" apply separately and parter up later on during the program after
meeting each other and finding suitable matches.

------
keating
Strange they haven't heard of antialiasing.

And they're using ASP?

I guess it's pretty clear that whatever advice they are giving you, it's not
going to be technical; and that's underscored by their "guru"/speaker list of
management types instead of programmers.

